# Simple CP soap recipe needed



## SundownWaterfowl (Sep 23, 2008)

I have decided to try CP soaps. Now I need a simple recipe that will make a small batch of soap. 

The oils need to be oils that I can get in the grocery store.

Also, I found a recipe with vegatable shortning. Would that make the soap greasy?


----------



## Deda (Sep 23, 2008)

It may not be the very best soap in the world, but, plain ole Crisco is a great way to learn about trace, scent and mixing.  

It's cheap, readily available and easy to work with.  

I recently started using it again when I want to test a new scent.

Good luck!


----------



## SundownWaterfowl (Sep 23, 2008)

Is it greasy though?

Do you have a simple recipe for using it?


----------



## Deda (Sep 23, 2008)

not greasy at all!

You can run it through a soap calc, like this or this.

A simple Crisco recipe for 1 lb at 6% superfat/lye discount would be:
1lb Crisco
6oz water
*58g lye 
**FO/EO at .7oz 


*I like to measure lye in grams, but if you only have a standard scale use 2oz.

**.7oz per pound of oil is a starting place - as you get a few more batches under your belt you will develop a preference.

Don't forget - take pictures!  and have fun!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Dec 14, 2008)

*2 Oil Formula....Very Very Easy!*

Very good advice. Or Lard. Here in south texas, you can buy lard very cheap in big buckets! Olive oil is gong to cost you a little more...but is also readily available at the grocery store...as is coconut oil. 

I ran a basic recipe through The Soapmaker Program...I have on my laptop...here is what I came up with.

Olive Oil 16 fl. oz (46.83%)
Coconut Oil 18 fl. oz (53.20%)
Distilled Water 11.96 fl oz
Lye 5.03 oz

According to the bar graph that shows the probable charachterisitics of the formula...it will be a very hard bar, with good lather. If you combine these with lard/tallow...the lathering will decrease some. But it is a cheap oil to use.

Hope that helps!


----------



## heartsong (Dec 14, 2008)

*s*

hi there!

i believe soapmaker man's walmart soap recipe is in our soap recipe and tutorial forum.  these are all readily available ingedients you can get in walmart.

(i wish he'd post a "sticky" for this recipe cause i can never find it!)


----------

